# Healing and Wellbeing > Spirituality, Religion and Faith >  >  (Deleted)

## SadAndIsolated

(Deleted)

----------


## Chantellabella

> First you need to read this long story.  lol
> 
> Here is the question for you guys.  What is porn?  At what point does something become porn?



Porn is a drug that distracts from the real world. My son found out the hard way as he is now serving 14 years in prison due to that addiction. 

It starts off "locker room talk," then when that isn't enough, it evolves. Just like drinking. Just like drugs.

To run away from reality. 

Seems like no matter what is going on in a person's life, there are better ways to deal with pain besides running away into an addiction. Even religion can be an addiction. 

It would be nice if we all stuck with healthy ways to ease pain briefly, rather than find ways to hurt ourselves even worse. But humans seem to live in fear of life. Therefore, they spend their days avoiding life. 

Oh and one more thing. The person in the picture or video is being used. That person is a victim who is being paid by unscrupulous people. Or being held against their will. They may have run away like I did from age 15 to 18, and scum of the earth will give them food if they put out. Porn is not sexy. It's human trafficking. 

Seems like a useless way to live life. 

And there are no good end results.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

It's hard to say, I think. It's hard to define what it is exactly, sometimes.

The problem I have with it is....there is a huge, huge difference I think between the reality of what makes obvious porn versus what you see on the screen.

What I mean is.....what you see on the screen is two people getting off, having an awesome time between the sheets.....I think the reality is.....I think a lot of women in porn are coerced into doing things they don't want to do / are not comfortable doing and I think a lot of the time they're being used and manipulated sometimes into doing things they aren't comfortable with. And the whole idea of that happening really disgusts me, it makes me sick.

As far as the OP's question, "what is porn" I think it's open to interpretation a lot of the time. Some of it is obvious, oc, but some of it is kind of open to interpretation.

I'm not gonna post any pictures or anything for obvious reasons, but.....is showing a woman on a beach in a G-string porn? How about on a nude beach? Where there are thousands and thousands of women and men walking around naked. How about a picture of a woman breast feeding her baby, is that porn? Why? Why not? How about swimsuit models who have been publicized in Sports Illustrated....wearing NOTHING, and I mean nothing but body paint on their bodies....completely naked. It's really open to interpretation imo.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

But you can control how you react, man.

A woman can show up in the office wearing a G-string, or a bikini. You still have to (or should imo) act professionally.

I think you realize this but I'm just going to point out the obvious anyway. Just because a woman dresses provocatively around you, it doesn't mean she's doing it for YOU, and it definitely doesn't mean she wants to fuq you, or get with you in any way. I think you understand this, like I said I'm just pointing out the obvious, but I'm amazed at how many guys do NOT get that very, very simple concept, something you should realize in junior hs if not sooner, ffs.

As far as what you said about the internet versus in real life, it's OK to fantasize I guess. As long as you realize the distinction, the contrast there....there is a huge difference between fantasy and reality lol. You fantasizing about her wanting to fuq you doesn't mean she wants to fuq you in real life. Ever. At all.

----------


## Cuchculan

Porn is full of false expectations for anybody who takes it as a form of reality. Young person gets to watch a porn movie. He gets his ideas of what sex should be like from the movie. He is in for one big let down. My own view is there should be some type of disclaimer before all porn films. That it is not reality. It is just a film based on fantasy. Some people do get addicted to it. They could watch it all day long. Which could be dangerous. They will begin to form a distorted view of reality. Some do act on these views. Not everybody. Not as many as they would have us believe. Same could be said about games and other types of films too. Society needs to blame certain types of crimes on something. It tends to pick on films and games that fit what they are looking for. 

I seriously don't think a woman in a short skirt is porn. A male is a male come the end of the day. We react to things around us. That is how we are made. We get aroused by certain things. That does not mean those things are porn in nature. Nice woman might get us going. That is normal. Porn. to me, is when people begin to pose half naked for pictures. It can start there. Soft porn. More like a tease of an image. From there it can get harder in nature. Breasts out. Then fully naked. Porn can also come in the form of words. Sexually explicit words. Written in story form. You even have your pole and lap dancers. Their job is to turn you on. Which makes it porn. A girl in the office you work at is not paid to turn anybody on. If she is nice looking and turns a few heads, that is not porn, that is human nature. 

These days we even have food porn. Which is like food you love so much, but you know you should avoid. Another name for junk food.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

^ Yeah but what is "soft porn"?

Is it a girl in a G-string? Is it a girl with her top off? Is it a girl with a really short skirt, is it a girl wearing barely anything? I went on a cruise last year and saw a few women wearing this....

https://img0.etsystatic.com/146/1/92...71690_5mfp.jpg

Is that soft porn lol? I don't think so but some might, Idk. My point is, it's all a matter of interpretation imo.

----------


## Cuchculan

If people are paid to wear such items to turn men on I would consider it porn of one type or another. If it is just a regular person, who is not making cash out of how she is dressed, it is just life. We all see girls in short skirts. Going out on the weekends. That is life. Not porn.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I'm just saying it's a matter of interpretation. What you consider "soft porn" might not be considered that way by someone else, at all lol. Hate to quote this stupid song but there are blurred lines. There really are. If you ask 100 people what "soft porn" is you might get 100 different answers.

----------


## Cuchculan

But porn is an industry is it not? Whole idea firstly is to make money from it. Those who are involved in it make big money too. So you average girl heading out on the town on the weekend is nothing got to do with porn at all. She is dressed as she because she wants to dress that way. She is not dressed that way for big money. She might want to turn people on. I am not saying she doesn't. I still don't see it as porn. It is life. If we are single on a night on we do our best to attract attention. Be it a nice girl or a nice bloke. So we dress to impress in a way we think will attract. That is human nature at play. If I want to strip off because I like to strip off that is not porn. That is me liking to strip off. Nobody is paying me to do it. Nobody asked me to do it. Now if you offered me cash to strip and I accepted the offer, that would be considered porn in a sense. I am been paid to turn you on. The thought of that alone frightens me. LOL.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Right, I mostly agree. Porn is most def an industry, but you can find porn outside of the porn industry, if that makes sense. What I'm really talking about is obscenity, or public indecency. If you see a woman walking along the beach in a G-string, that's obviously not porn and it's not public indecency. But if you take off that string of cloth between her butt crack and the little piece of fabric barely covering her [BEEP] then it's all of a sudden very pornographic and obscene.

In other words, it doesn't have to be in the "porn industry" or on a XXX website to be obscene, or pornographic. It's not limited to the porn industry lol. It can (and often is) everywhere.

----------


## Cuchculan

Is public indecency not a crime though? It is not meant to happen. Bit like a flasher. Goes around exposing himself to females. Yes it is graphic in nature. I accept that much. But it is against the law to do such a thing. Not saying all forms of porn are legal. We all know there are some forms of porn that are just sick. We have that fine line between legal and illegal. Certain sexual acts in public places I would not consider porn, if done were nobody saw you doing it. Though I would consider it a crime. That would be my next question. What is porn and what is a crime? We could argue that the two might cross swords at some point in time. Like your public indecency. Graphic just like porn, but really a crime. Something the person should not be doing. According to the law. If it went to court, what would you be charged with? Chances are it would be public indecency or carrying out a lewd act in a public place. The charge would not even mention the word ' Porn ' in it. But I will be honest and admit I heard only once of a judge saying ' he carried out a pornographic act on her ' before he charged a man. It had us all wondering what he had done. It was a first. But then it came out what he had done. It was something he said he saw in a porn film and wanted to try out. Not exactly a regular sex act. So we are on that thin line again. Law and porn. Sounds like a TV sitcom. Bit like Law and Order Only for adults.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

> Is public indecency not a crime though?



Depends on the definition, the circumstances, the place. Consider nude beaches. Take one step off that nude beach and it's public indecency, but people are just as naked a few steps away where it's "allowed" on a nude beach. There are tons of topless beaches in Europe oc (France, Greece, Spain, Sweden and many others)....and some of them aren't considered "nude beaches", some are clothing optional, some are regular beaches where a majority of the sunbathers lay out naked or half naked. It's all a matter of interpretation. If you film a topless woman and put it on the internet is it all of a sudden porn? And seeing her in real life would not be somewhat pornographic? (or obscene? It's the same thing, just with a different label)

The US is a very strange place when it comes to laws wrt pornography. There are places where it's perfectly legal to sell porn and places where pornographic magazines and movies (if anyone still even buys those) are illegal. There are places in and around Houston where topless bars and totally nude bars are legal, and places where they're not. Prostitution is illegal in the *majority* of the US. But there are eight counties in Nevada where prostitution is completely legal. There is no real definition for obscenity, or porn, imo.





> It also makes me bad to read some of the self-righteous ladies.  Who say things like "If He looks at another Woman I will cut his ***** off"



Some woman are most def like that, but not all. The last woman I was seeing actually commented and looked at other attractive women, sometimes more often than I did lol.

----------


## Cuchculan

Does that not bring religion into the whole porn debate? As in, if you live by the bible certain things are a sin according to the bible. Some people are into religion, but don't live word by word from the bible. I am sure you understand what I mean. To some people the bible is a map of life for them. For others it is a book they read and gain things from it. They believe in the same God. But a sin to one person might not be a sin to another person. Depends on what each of them take from the same bible.

----------

